# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Ubuntu Women >  Global Women's Strike

## John Krow

It's that time of year again, gentlemen.

http://www.globalwomenstrike.net/

Have a good day whatever you do  :KDE Star:

----------


## MelDJ

what do gentleman have to do with this?

----------


## John Krow

> what do gentleman have to do with this?


Quite a lot surely: if it wasn't for the gentlemanly art of patriarchy we wouldn't need a women's strike, no? I was under the impression we might have to work today in support of our striking sisters. I just thought we might need a heads up on that. Believe it or not there may be some men who are unaware of the strike...

Incidentally, the second part of my message wasn't aimed at men.

----------


## MelDJ

oh. cool

----------


## houndi

There are many sub things need to change under that column you need to have that I was under the impression we might have to work today in support

----------


## Elfy

Political - closed.

----------

